
Facebook Takes Flight: Inside the test flight of Facebook’s first internet drone - ValG
http://www.theverge.com/a/mark-zuckerberg-future-of-facebook/aquila-drone-internet
======
herbst
> a fleet of the aircraft would deliver FACEBOOK access around the world.

ftfy. we really should stop pretending facebook has only good intentions on
this project.

Btw, did even any country advocate that project? afaik most who would "need"
it, were rather sceptical.

